# Best Exterior Paint



## ryecandy (Feb 4, 2010)

*Exterior Paint*

I used Behr Premium Plus Ultra (Lifetime Guarantee) exterior paint on some very old, weathered and porious outside shed doors. Its a primer and paint in one!
I applied two coats and now the doors look smooth and new! The colour hasn't faded at all during the hot summer and the doors are now resisting the wet weather like never before!

Make sure to stir it occassionally to mix the primer and paint additives.
I would have to say that I am very pleased with Behr Premium Plus Ultra!


----------



## BMDealer (Dec 9, 2008)

Look into Ben Moore's Aura product line.....also coming this spring will be ben exterior which will have the waterborne properties at a lower cost. Both will give you a long lasting finish with far superior color retention then any Behr product........but I do love the lifetime warranty thing.


----------



## BMDealer (Dec 9, 2008)

amlacroix said:


> Hi - I'm looking for product reviews for the best exterior paint - this is for a condo and we're considering changing products. We currently use California Paint and are considering using Flood's SWF. The price will be the same so this becomes an issue of which paint will last longer. Appreciate any comments.
> 
> Thanks.


If your in western mass let me know.....I can give you a gallon of Aura to try out.


----------



## Kevin M. (Nov 26, 2009)

ryecandy said:


> > *I used Behr Premium Plus Ultra*
> 
> 
> (Lifetime Guarantee) exterior paint on some very old, weathered and porious outside shed doors. Its a primer and paint in one!
> ...


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

lifetime guarantee, primer and paint in one:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## CallMeChaz (Feb 6, 2010)

You don't have to look at Chrisn's profile to know he's in the business. His uncontrolled laughing gives it away. There are a lot of "dirty little secrets" in the paint business (been there, done that). Lifetime guarantees are one of the biggest. A guarantee does not "guarantee" a result. It simply states a remedy that will take place if a specific failure occurs under a very specific and usually narrowly defined set of circumstances.

When I sold paint jobs I "guaranteed" them for two years. I would inevitably hear "well so-and-so guarantees his for three years!". I would then explain that the chances of a paint job failing under anyone's guarantee requirement are practically nill. If I did a bad app, it probably won't make it through the first year. Any number after two years is a joke. So "sure, I'll guarantee mine for three".

Same goes for paint manufacturing. A lifetime guarantee is meaningless. The paint job itself will fail before any good quality paint fails.

Never skimp on paint, but don't get sucked into the marketing BS. Get the best price on whatever top quality professional name brand paint is avaliable in your area. Focus your resources on proper preparation of the surface and a good app and they will ALL start to peel off about the same time--and it won't be for warranty reasons!

Now Chrisn, take a deep breath, have a beer, and calm down!

PS, And there's a reason they still sell primer, even with "primerless" paints around every corner. Think about it.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey, I am ALWAYS calm and haven't had a beer in 15 years!:yes:


----------



## CallMeChaz (Feb 6, 2010)

LOL --

I think there are more myths in painting than any other trade. "Hey, anyone can paint!"

:yes:

Cheers


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's the link to a thread regarding a problem area I had that provide some insight. I followed the prep recommendations and used Sherwin Williams Duration paint. 

Ask me in a few years how it held up. 

http://www.diychatroom.com/f4/west-end-house-gets-beat-up-sun-best-way-paint-45038/


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

chrisn me since 1985 no boozin and I have always felt the best paint holds up to the best prep work. I'm a big fan of always priming just the way i do the who do


----------



## CallMeChaz (Feb 6, 2010)

Duration is one of the best, that's for sure. If you are new to using it, keep in mind it is properly applied at 7 mil thickness--almost double that of regular paint. If you try and brush it out thin, it won't meet spec and you are wasting your time and money. Don't assume your paint crew (or anyone else's) will know how to use this if they are not trained on it. Monitor coverage rate for the first few cans until you are sure everyone is applying it properly. 

This is already a fairly expensive paint, and more so because coverage rate is considerably lower than you might be used to. It is slower to apply, so take that into account if labor costs are a factor.

If you are applying it on a good surface, well prepped, it is very very good. But it won't last a lifetime :wink:, and you will never collect on that guarantee. 

If opinions count (and I guess that's why you are asking) Consumer Research reports that Duration is the preferred paint recommended by professionals and serious do-it-yourselfers on Internet painting forums. You have to guesstimate if the extra cost for materials and labor are worthwhile. I like SW Super Paint too. It's tough, less expensive, and easier to apply. As a bonus, SW reps have always been great to work with for me.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

CallMeChaz said:


> Duration is one of the best, that's for sure. If you are new to using it, keep in mind it is properly applied at 7 mil thickness--almost double that of regular paint. If you try and brush it out thin, it won't meet spec and you are wasting your time and money. Don't assume your paint crew (or anyone else's) will know how to use this if they are not trained on it. Monitor coverage rate for the first few cans until you are sure everyone is applying it properly.
> 
> This is already a fairly expensive paint, and more so because coverage rate is considerably lower than you might be used to. It is slower to apply, so take that into account if labor costs are a factor.
> 
> ...


I am a long time user of SW products and almost use them exclusively, have a great relationship with my rep and local manager, they stand behind what they say. I have tried Duration exterior, but I still prefer SW Superpaint any day to the exterior Duration, as mentioned proper prep is the answer, along with proper priming. Mil thickness is crucial and even though Duration is self priming if you are applying it to a bare substrate you are still suppose to apply two coats. A manufacture will not honor a warranty if the material is not applied according to specs. If you are a certified SW applicator or have a good relationship with you SW rep they will honour warranties, but as much as I love SW products I have never seen any paint last a lifetime, if they did we would all be out of business.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I have never seen any paint last a lifetime, if they did we would all be out of business. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sprayboy (Oct 21, 2009)

chrisn said:


> Hey, I am ALWAYS calm and haven't had a beer in 15 years!:yes:



I also switched to wine. No beer for me either! :laughing:


----------



## CallMeChaz (Feb 6, 2010)

*Warranty myth-busters*



housepaintingny said:


> If you are a certified SW applicator or have a good relationship with you SW rep they will honour warranties...


I want to be certain I did not accidently diss SW when I stated "But it won't last a lifetime :wink:, and you will never collect on that guarantee." If Duration fails under warranty, I have no doubt they will honor the warranty. However, it's no big deal for SW to guarantee, for example, that their paint won't fade before non-warranty reasons make a repaint necessary. For all practical intent "you will never have the chance to collect on that lifetime warranty".

Too often DIY's fail to understand manufacturing warrantys. For the non-pros:

* If a rep checks a repaint with cracks and peels, and the bottom of peels have the original paint on them, it's not under warranty--they have no control over the original paint peeling. Since it's probably been there for 10 or 20 years, the original paint will peel and take your lifetime paint and warranty with it. 

* If water got behind the siding, it's not under warranty, etc, etc, etc. 

* Even if it fails under warranty, they owe you for paint only. If all the peeled areas total 400 SF, they owe you a $40 gallon of paint. Not labor, just paint. Big deal!

Are you still excited?

Now you know why I cringe  and Chrisn laughs uncontrollably :laughing: when "lifetime warranties" influence paint choices :jester:.


----------



## Sprayboy (Oct 21, 2009)

This is exactly like buying insurance from UPS. They absolutely destroyed a sprayer I was shipping to the West Coast. Before they would pay anything they needed my invoice "on what I paid for it", NOT WHAT I SOLD IT FOR! Since it was a reconditioned unit I was out several hundred bucks based on what I could prove I paid for it. I naturally had to refund the customer because I did not have another similar unit in stock. UPS insurance? WORTHLESS!  Lifetime paint guarantee? WORTHLESS!


----------



## GibsonGM (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi, first post here, forum looks nice!
+1 on the 'guarantees'. Gotta do it right the first time, and try to gain the customer 5, 7, maybe 10 yrs. (at the outside) on a repaint. Duration has been my paint of choice for about 5 yrs. Have only had 1 issue with 1 area of a home we repainted, which had formerly been shellaced - can't blame SW for that one!!


----------



## Sprayboy (Oct 21, 2009)

Great! Now we get spammed by a nitwit who thinks Viagra is a paint additive. :furious:


----------



## spraygunn (Nov 14, 2010)

I think he was spraying about 30 doors in one room with lacquer with the window shut and didn’t realize the computer keyboard is upside down.


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

also a SW fan here. i don't even use anything else unless i have to


----------



## Sasquatchpaint (Dec 9, 2010)

Sherwin Williams Superpaint is my favorite, I'm also a fan of Miller's Acri-Lite and Evoloution (Pacific NW Company). 

I wouldn't hesitate to use many Banjamin Moore or Kelly Moore products either.


----------

